# Suche architektonische Hilfe ;)



## KGD92 (25. April 2010)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

ich brauch zwischen den vielen Schulaufgaben immoment ein wenig ausgeleich und deshalb möchte ich gerne eine neue 3D Arbeit beginnen.

Und zwar habe ich vor eine Art Haus auf einem Hochhausdach zuerrichten. Allerdings hab ich bis auf die grobe vorstellung das es dort einen Landeplatz für nen Helikopter, einen Swimmingpool und ein bisschen Grünzeug (ein Rasen wäre mir wichtig) dort geben soll nicht viel . Die Grundfläche ist Quadratisch (also das Dach vom Hochhaus ). Darauf soll dann das "Haus" stehen und der Aussenbereich sich befinden.

Jetzt bin ich allerdings nicht mehr weitergekommen und da hoffe ich auf euch. Vll könnt ihr mich ja ein wenig Inspirieren 

Grüße Kai


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2010)

Hallo!

Hmm, damit man was vom Dachaufbau sieht, darf das Hochhausdach ja keine Mauer haben (bzw. darf diese nur ganz niedrig sein).
Damit die angetrunkenen Partygäste aber nicht ständig vom Dach fallen , würde ich eine Glaswand aufstellen (ganz leicht spiegelnd damit man sie auch wahr nimmt, aber trotzdem transparent genug um nicht von den eigentlichen Objekten abzulenken).
So ca. 80cm hoch sollte die Glaswand schon sein.
Auch würde ich in ca. 1,5m Abständen Pfosten für die Glaswand aufstellen.
Wenn der Pool am Dachrand steht, würde ich dort die Glaswand höher machen (einerseits als Spritzschutz und andererseits damit man nicht ausversehen über den Beckenrand hinaus springen kann ).

Da sich unter dem Hochhausdach ja sicherlich eine Wohnung befindet, müsster sich der Pool auf der Oberfläche befinden.
Den Pool würde ich min. 1m hoch und max. 1,5m hoch machen (soll ja kein Planschbecken sein ).
Den Dachaufbau würde ich so ca. 3m hoch machen, an diesem könnte man auch ein kleines Sprungbrett für den Pool anbringen.
Ist zwar nicht sooo der Hit, aber bedenkt man dass der Pool ja nicht sonderlich tief ist, wäre es eh nicht anzuraten von einem "10er" dort reinzuspringen. 
Für die kleine "Arschbombe" ist es aber trotzdem ausreichend. 

Den Landeplatz würde ich auf dem Dach vom Dachaufbau (welch Wortspiel) machen.
Um ans Sprungbrett bzw. den Landeplatz zu kommen, würde ich eine Wendeltreppe anbringen.
Dabei ist aber zu bedenken dass die Stufen "fussfreundlich" sind, schliesslich geht man ja normalerweise barfuss auf das Sprungbrett..... da würden sich grobmaschige Metallgitterstufen nicht so gut machen. 

Rasen allein genügt nicht.
Um die ganze Geschichte aufzulockern, würde ich auch (Topf-)Pflanzen aufstellen.
Buchsbaum z.B. ist eine robuste Pflanze und wird gerne genommen um daraus durch entsprechende Schnitte Figuren zu formen.
Allerdings wird ein Buchsbaum nicht sonderlich gross (meine Eltern hatten einen, der war nach 40 Jahren ca. 1.5m hoch --> wurde praktisch nie beschnitten).
Inkl. Topf würde ich ihn also nicht höher als 1m machen.

Mehr fällt mir im moment auch nicht ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## smileyml (25. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Auch würde ich in ca. 1,5m Abständen Pfosten für die Glaswand aufstellen.



Wenn hier architektonische Hilfe gefragt ist, will ich zumindest darauf hinweisen das unter 1,20m Höhe der Glaswand sicher nichts möglich ist. Aber das regelt in Deutschland ja die entsprechende LBO. Ansonsten sollte entsprechend eine andere Bauordnung zu rate gezogen werden.

Ansonsten sind sicher Grenzen durch die Statik denkbar, aber ich glaube kaum das die im Bild wahrgenommen werden würden, wonach ich nicht wirklich Einschränkungen deiner Phantasie sehe.

Hier vielleicht ein paar inspirierende Beispiele:
http://www.archdaily.com/48601/penthouse-sur-loire-avignon-et-clouet/
http://www.archdaily.com/3716/dvf-studio-headquarters-work-ac/
http://www.archdaily.com/31040/tehama-grasshopper-fougeron-architecture/

Grüße Marco


----------



## KGD92 (25. April 2010)

Klingt schonmal cool. Ich hab morgen ne Freistunde und werd da mal ein paar Skizzen machen


----------

